# Hochzeit der Trutten



## Küstenjonny (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Sportfreunde#h
Ich war Heute an einen Bach in OH .
Die Trutten feiern Hochzeit , ich könnte einige Fische gut beobachten.
 Das Highlight war ein Milchner der eine Laichgrube schlug ,und der imposante Rogner zur Eiablage drängte .
Also für Nachwuchs wird auch ohne humane Hilfe gesorgt .:m
Tight lines


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

war gestern bei mir gucken,war aber noch nüscht.....


----------



## Kunde (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

wie lange dauert dieses schauspiel so ungefähr?
ich habe vor drei wochen bei mir in einem kleinen fluss auch zwei große salmonieden über einem kiesbett gesehen, diese schwammen aber nur nervös herum waren nicht direkt am laichen...


----------



## dorsch20 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*



Kunde schrieb:


> wie lange dauert dieses schauspiel so ungefähr?
> 
> Das hängt ein wenig vom Gewässer und von den Temperaturen ab.
> An "meinem" Bach gehts zum Jahreswechsel zu Ende, Höhepunkt ist Anfang/Mitte Dezember


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

Gibt es in der nähe von Fehmarn Laichbäche? Würde ganz gerne mal ne GoPro ins Wasser halten...


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*



Küstenjonny schrieb:


> Hallo Sportfreunde#h
> Ich war Heute an einen Bach in OH .
> Die Trutten feiern Hochzeit , ich könnte einige Fische gut beobachten.
> Das Highlight war ein Milchner der eine Laichgrube schlug ,und der imposante Rogner zur Eiablage drängte .
> ...



Schade das du keine fotos hast #qich hatte vor 3 wochen e fischen gehabt vom verein ca 70 mefos haben wir bekommen und haben über 40 000 tausend eier besamt  nicht wir sondern die böcke 
tolle arbeit ist das


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*



> Das Highlight war ein Milchner der eine Laichgrube schlug ,und der imposante Rogner zur Eiablage drängte .


Da musst du nochmal genauer hinschauen, ich kenne es nur so, dass die Rogner die Laichgrube schlagen und die Milchner nur mit Ejakulation und dem gegenseitigen Wegbeissen beschäftigt sind!
Wie im richtigen Leben, eben!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

Hab mal das ganze Ossi/Wessi/Weltbürger Offtopic rausgenommen...


----------



## dorsch20 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab mal das ganze Ossi/Wessi/Weltbürger Offtopic rausgenommen...




Gut gemacht.
Allerdings hättest du drin lassen können, dass wir die Laichplätze nicht öffentlich bekannt machen.


----------



## dorsch20 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

Die Gewässer, in denen Meerforellen laichen, sind oft auch gute Bachforellengewässer. Da beide oft nahe beieinander und gleichzeitig laichen, ist die ganze Angelegenheit bestimmt auch für Nicht-Meeres-Angler interessant.
Wäre das nicht ein Tipp für den weihnachtlichen Verdauungsspaziergang? 
Ob man die Gemahlin dazu mitnehmen kann, muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## dorsch20 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

Und so sieht das dann etwa aus:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

ist dieses jahr wohl still und heimlich, über die bühne gegangen
die letzten jahre immer um den 1.dez.-dieses jahr nix gesehen....


----------



## dorsch20 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

Still und heimlich?
Ich finde, die Laichgruben sind auch nach mehreren Tagen noch deutlich zu erkennen. 
Man sollte aber wissen, worauf man achten muss. Ich unterstelle mal, dass du das weißt.
1. Dezember ist in der Tat eine gute Zeit. Man sollte die Gruben aber auch jetzt noch sehen können.


----------



## dorsch20 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

Das Bild oben zeigt übrigens nicht "meinen" Bach, aber auch einen bekannten MeFo-Laichbach im Dezember. Ist ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

nach laichgruben habe ich nicht gesucht.

ich fahre jeden tag über den bach zur arbeit. die letzten jahre konnte ich immer schon aus dem auto heraus|bigeyes sehen, das die forellen da sind---ist sehr flach dort!!!


----------



## dorsch20 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

Völlig richtig, oft ist es an den Plätzen nur gut knöcheltief. Dort sieht man die Aktivität von weitem. Aber die Fische sind manchmal groß und treiben es auch gern etwas tiefer, bis etwa 1 Meter.


----------



## dorsch20 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

Im Flachen sind eher die Bachforellen


----------



## Küstenjonny (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

Hallo Sportfreunde
Ich war gestern ,,luschern '' an einem Bach in OH
Also ich könnte keine Trutten mehr sehen,die Hochzeit ist im großen durch.
Einige verendete Fische lagen am Ufer bzw.am Grund.
Auch kleine Bachforellen flitzten umher.
Tl


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Hochzeit der Trutten*

ich habe heute viele trutten beobachten können,waren aber nicht beim laichen sondern noch beim aufstieg.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. November 2018)

Aus aktuellem Anlass mal wieder hochgeholt 
 Bin gerade von der Arbeit gekommen und über den Bach gefahren oder besser gesagt was davon übrig ist,die ersten Fische  
 sind da ....
 Mache morgen mal einen kleinen Spaziergang um mir das Spektakel anzusehen .


----------



## elbetaler (9. Dezember 2018)

Die Forellen zu beobachten, gehört ohne Frage zu den schönsten Momenten an den Gewässern! Eine gewisse Distanz vorausgesetzt, wird es die Fische auch nicht stören. Ich selbst komme leider nur selten dazu, wegen der Entfernung zum Wohnort. Aber die einheimischen Kumpels versorgen uns mit eindrucksvollen Videos und Bildern, auch wenn es mal nicht so schön ist, wie neulich die Verseuchung am Hellbach. Für die Berichte an dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön!
Jetzt vor Ort die Fische zu beobachten, hat auch nebenher positive Aspekte. Mögliche Störenfriede und tierische Räuber können nicht aktiv werden. Hat es ja leider schon gegeben, dass diese Fische mit Forken attackiert wurden! Zu welchem Zweck auch immer. Entweder zum Eigenbedarf....(!) oder als Tierfutter? Deshalb sind Beobachter und Naturfreunde auch Naturschützer! Besser als jedes Verbotsschild.


----------



## Windfinder (10. Dezember 2018)

Auch ich war am Wochenende Gast auf der Hochzeit! Schön zu sehen wie sich der Bestand entwickelt hat. Und wenn ich dann höre das es welche gibt die jetzt gezielt jagd auf die Süßen machen, kommt mir alles hoch. Da ist jeder einzelne von uns gefragt, dieses in jeglicher Form zu unterbinden. Ich persönlich werde diese Zeit hauptsächlich am Bach mit Hund unterwegs sein. Wenn wenn nötig eingreifen. und wenn es nur ein Anruf bei der Polizei ist.
Vieleicht folgen demnächst Bilder von der Hochzeit!


----------



## phirania (10. Dezember 2018)

https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?url=http://www.looduskalender.ee/n/&type=url&abtag=abp:false&api_key=2eb3ee077ca3c09cba382c2ba989d5fa&site_id=df92837ef13c4fa6af39e98f4b2dfc6a&tid=2a989e68-b630-4342-9191-a7b8d190be1c&dch=gaia&tna=gaia&tv=0.121&title=Der Münster Thread | Seite 1392 | Anglerboard&refr=https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/der-muenster-thread.165819/page-1393&page=https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/der-muenster-thread.165819/page-1392&afsrc=1&cache=5AEBB8RA7L330N8B194V3FUCE1HQ8528&vid=56&ad_k=http://www.looduskalender.ee/n/&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link

Hier sind sie auch zugange


----------



## elbetaler (10. Dezember 2018)

Hey @Windfinder, finde ich gut, dass du nach dem Rechten schaust! .....mit Hund noch besser


----------

